# The Cover Model Diet And Exercise Plan



## Supa-Freak (Feb 20, 2009)

Hey Again Guys,

As You May Or May Not Know I Am Trying To Achieve The Goal Of A Cover Model Body.

Now To Do This Will I Need To Bulk or Cut, Bulk Then Cut, Eat High Protein and Low Carbs and Hammer The Cardio.

Please Advise

Cheers

*S**F*


----------



## Supa-Freak (Feb 20, 2009)

Please help as i have to do the shopping for it today


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

you really need to read the diet stickeys and get an idea of whats what...

i`d say stock up on tuna and milk tho as a basic staple.


----------



## Supa-Freak (Feb 20, 2009)

do cover models bulk and then cut or do they just lean bulk or what?


----------



## Joeymaltisanti (Sep 29, 2006)

Supa-Freak said:


> do cover models bulk and then cut or do they just lean bulk or what?


It really depends on what kind of cover models you're talking about? Muscle mags r Mens Health or others. All are comp different in physique.

As the name suggests they are models, almost all models would struggle to get any employment at all if they had to bulk then cut for a few months just for one shoot. How would they attend auditions etc if they were not in showing shape. Most follow a well structured diet for bulking but also staying lean with what they are taking in. Models are generally not looking to bulk bulk bulk because they are working in a specific genre or model-type. Therefore many will work hard over a period of years to achieve a certain physique and then simply work to maintain that and then get work (maybe working on getting more ripped or focusing on parts they feel are lacking).

Model diets are generally configured on health as well as intake of the correct foods to maintain or attain their desired physique. They have to be seen as the picture of health and not just huge muscles, obv most women mags have a different approach to this as many are just 'as thin as you can get her without her arm falling off on set'.

Anyway, as cal said just get out and make a start with good basics and build on it even over a couple of days or weeks. It's pretty hard to get down an exact diet and buy all the stuff in to start like that, it's easier to do it naturally and learn about the stuff you're buying as well and alternatives while you are looking about then within a week or even a few you'll have your own diet and it'll be a lot easier for you to manage. Any good start is a start.


----------



## CrisR (Mar 26, 2008)

if you are talking about mens health cover models then buy their mags and follow their diets and training to the letter. however if you are tlaking about a bodybuilding mag and their cover shots then to achive that you would need a totaly different approach.

many different people will tell you what works for them and on the whole it will work for you.. ie in simplistick form protien builds muscle and carbs give you energy.

it also depends on how dedicated you are going to be i try and eat every 3 hours this might not be practical for you.

what is it you are really trying to achieve?

set yourself goals that you can reach if i set out wanting to look like ronnie coleman in 12 weeks i would be sorely dissapointed.

my advice read as much you can eat as much clean food as you can train as hard as you can and rest for longer than you think you need.

muscles are grown with a fork not weights


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

the best diet in the world wont grow sh1t if youre not on a productive training routine...

why do you think theres so many protein threads around...

theyre routines are crAp and theyre looking to solutions that dont involve deads and squats...

of course foods important,but a good clean SIMPLE hi protein diet will take you a long long way..

get that in place and then forget about it and concentrate on lifting weight week in week out.

how many trainers take there rest as seriously as theyre diet spreadsheets?


----------



## fuji24 (Jul 6, 2009)

Model diets are about configured on bloom as able-bodied as assimilation of the actual foods to advance or attain their adapted physique. They accept to be apparent as the account of bloom and not just huge muscles, obv a lot of women mags accept a altered access to this as abounding are just 'as attenuate as you can get her after her arm falling off on set'.

Anyway, as cal said just get out and accomplish a alpha with acceptable basics and body on it even over a brace of canicule or weeks. It's appealing harder to get down an exact diet and buy all the being in to alpha like that, it's easier to do it by itself and apprentice about the being you're affairs as able-bodied and alternatives while you are searching about again aural a anniversary or even a few you'll accept your own diet and it'll be a lot easier for you to manage. Any acceptable alpha is a start.

________________

Actress


----------

